#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Back to the U.S. Pacific Northwest.....

## Stumpy

Well the wifey and I are heading back to the Pacific Northwest for about a month and a few days. Our Big Jumbo Jet flaps its wings out of swampypooh Tomorrow Sept 4.  My SIL and her daughter will be up at the house enjoying the digs with my FIL while we are gone. I told them have fun and pretend this is "spring break" and trash the place. Of course they didn't get it but they have never been to a spring break like we do'em in the states.

Anyway its not really a leisure trip as we will be busy. We will cover California (SF Bay area/Napa), Oregon (Portland), Washington State (Seattle), British Columbia and NY (Manhattan area). We will do a week in NY, 3 days after we arrive in Napa. Jet Lag....Naaaaah.... then return back and hang in Napa for a week or 2 then head to Oregon, Washington, BC. Seattle is the last stop as I am the best man in my long time friends wedding. It should be a doooozy. He is marrying a Mexican gal and there should be lots of Tequila and some crazy drunks from brides side....I can't wait... :rofl: . There are 250 people coming. This will be my wife's first experience with a bunch of crazies. The challenge is the wedding is on Oct 6th, The reception is Oct 7th with dinner and drinking commencing at 6 (Of course the Groom and I will likely be polluted and in need of medical attention starting on Oct 5)..Anyway then I will have to get up at 3am(If I even sleep) and drive straight back to Napa on Oct 8. We have to pack our crap up as our flight leaves Oct 9th early Am to Thailand. 

I packed my drone so I will do some vids and post them up. I may not get to this until I return to Thailand(If I do....Lots of shit can go wrong on this trip as I see it... :Smile: ). I will attempt to post up some pics along the way including any and all ambulance rides.

----------


## Dragonfly

good idea for the drone, please try to do a flyover over the new Freedom tower and report back  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> This will be my wife's first experience with a bunch of crazies


Wife and I were up there couple years ago. Santa Rosa area. Wife's first trip as well. Partied hardy with Mexican friends. Most spoke Spanish to the wife.  :Smile:

----------


## tunk

Have a great trip. Looking forward to the pics.

----------


## Stumpy

> Wife and I were up there couple years ago. Santa Rosa area. Wife's first trip as well. Partied hardy with Mexican friends. Most spoke Spanish to the wife


My wife worked at a Catering business in the states Norton. Almost the entire set up staff was Mexican and she learned a bit of Spanish.  She never partied with them. This should be fun. 




> Have a great trip. Looking forward to the pics.


Thanks Tunk. Pics will be posted as I can.

----------


## Cujo

> Have a great trip. Looking forward to the pics.


What he said.

----------


## Stumpy

Well 4:30 am PST and I am up.  Wifes stomach woke me up.  I think her big one was trying to eat her small one so she had to get some crunchy ass Thai snack and eat it next to me to stop the war.   :Smile: 

Flight was good.  Only weird deal was I had to sit by some older (50 ish I'd guess) gal from the UK from BKK to Taipei.  She was clearly amped up on meth or crank.  She was fidgety, leg always moving, rifled through her bag a dozen times and got up and down at least 8 or so times. She kept looking over at me trying to get me to engage in a convo. I looked other way. My wife asked me is she high?..555

Landed in SF, friend picked us up at curb and as we merged our the Hiway some dude wailed on his  horn in his big SUV and drove by us Flipping him off..  :smiley laughing: 

It feels good to be back in the fray.... .

I know. The thread needs pics.  I will get to some today.

----------


## OhOh

Enjoy yourself and return safely, both of you (watch out for the Mexican bandits).

----------


## tomcat

> It feels good to be back in the fray....


...you're a little late for this year's parade...

----------


## Stumpy

> ...you're a little late for this year's parade...


I know damnit.  I was going to do a drone fly over. LOL

----------


## Stumpy

Pics



Started the trip off with a visit to BevMo to pick up some beverages to relax with. Some will make it back home to my cabinet



Took a walk with my drone to take some pics of the Vines. These are Chardonnay



Chardonnay grapes. Most have been picked already. As the vines are loaded right this time of year









Cabernet grapes. These will be picked in 2 weeks. (Sorry LuLu, No Mont Claire in these parts  :Smile:  )



One of the local vineyards and wine makers





Few drone pics of the Vineyards for the Black Stalion Vines.



Dropped us a few Fat T Bones steak on the grill.

----------


## hick

Looking good so far, JPP.

Being the wine connoisseur, try this one if you get the chance.  Grapes grown in AZ of all places, yet been sweeping up awards.

 
been hearing lots of good things...


May I be so bold as to post a painting I've recently acquired?

It's from a Pac. NW artist (native) and I can't think of a better thread to place it in at the moment.

It's my b-day gift to myself and shall adorn the wall of a shitty little apt. I rent in (sadly) LA this winter in a sketchy part of town, naturally.

----------


## Stumpy

Well Happy Birthday Hick and very cool picture.

As for wine, I don't drink it.  Never have.  I have tried some really good ones with friends but taste never settled with me. I wish they grew Blue Agave here.... :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...^^that poor female is riding the hump while you're celebrating your birthday...

----------


## tunk

Wow so beautiful...the t-bones.

----------


## Stumpy

In Midtown NY currently.  NY is like any big city.  Tons of tourists, garbage, traffic, over priced food. The cultural diversity makes it interesting that's for sure.  I miss my country living in Lampang.

One thing I have found being back in the US is that you quickly end up eating utter crap convenience food.  To eat reasonably well you have to do at home.  The states is inundated with shit food restaurants and it's expensive as well.

Pics  soon

----------


## tunk

Well you need to get out of the shit cities and stop off in the heartland. They have some really good food there.

----------


## tomcat

> One thing I have found being back in the US is that you quickly end up eating utter crap convenience food


...SD and I never eat fast food on our trips to the US...a little advanced planning with the internet is all you need...

----------


## HuangLao

> In Midtown NY currently.  NY is like any big city.  Tons of tourists, garbage, traffic, over priced food. The cultural diversity makes it interesting that's for sure.  I miss my country living in Lampang.
> 
> One thing I have found being back in the US is that you quickly end up eating utter crap convenience food.  To eat reasonably well you have to do at home.  The states is inundated with shit food restaurants and it's expensive as well.
> 
> Pics  soon




 ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> Well you need to get out of the shit cities and stop off in the heartland. They have some really good food there.


True True Tunk but not many are traveling to the heartland to show popular tourist destinations. Wife wanted to see NY.  In Napa we eat outstanding.




> SD and I never eat fast food on our trips to the US...a little advanced planning with the internet is all you need...


Fortunately we are not eating Fast Food like McDs, Wendy's, Burger King etc etc.

----------


## bsnub

> One thing I have found being back in the US is that you quickly end up eating utter crap convenience food. To eat reasonably well you have to do at home.


NYC is a food mecca. There is literally more good food there then almost anyplace on earth. You are not doing it right Jp...




> ...SD and I never eat fast food on our trips to the US...a little advanced planning with the internet is all you need...


This.

----------


## Stumpy

> NYC is a food mecca. There is literally more good food there then almost anyplace on earth. You are not doing it right Jp..


Absolutely agree. Actually I think I stated my message and should change it. The diversity of food here is outstanding however it's all super rich and many are not so healthy.  We have hit up a few really good restaurants for dinner but portions are huge and wife gets big eyed on price.  We ate at this place called Chops.  Food was delish. Dinner for 2 was $100+ including drinks and tip.  I am definitely spoiled in back in Thailand. 

NY is just like SF in many regards.  I just know SF well and where to go for good eats. I have been to NY numerous times on business but never as a tourist. Our room view on the 27th floor looks right at The Empire State building.  Cant get imgur to load pics.

----------


## tomcat

> Dinner for 2 was $100+ including drinks and tip.


...*cough*...that's not bad for Mid-town Manhattan, particularly if you enjoyed the meal...

----------


## hick

> One thing I have found being back in the US is that you quickly end up eating utter crap convenience food.  To eat reasonably well you have to do at home.  The states is inundated with shit food restaurants and it's expensive as well.


Funny  totally opposite conclusion from me...

...at 85% raw vegan currently, I've found easy options in shops, convenience stores, etc. across the US.

Tip:

when arriving in new locales, check Farmers Market schedule/location(s).

----------


## Klondyke

> We will cover California (SF Bay area/Napa), Oregon (Portland), Washington State (Seattle), British Columbia


Did the journey northbound some 15 years ago via Route 101, very enjoyable, not so crowdy.







 Just few days after W landed proudly on a carrier moored at San Diego, that's why seeing some interesting sideboards in the poor villages:










In the B.C. is worth to transfer to Victoria Island and see the famous Butchart Gardens:

----------


## Stumpy

View of Empire State Building from our hotel room

----------


## Stumpy

Few more night time skyline pics 




Weather has been overcast and raining. catching tail end of a tropical storm and a new Hurricane is coming.



Wife and I have been taking subway and walking around. These buses seem to be a pain and with on and off rain we see lots of wet folks. Street sales guys are relentless.  

Today is Brooklyn Bridge walk. Tomorrow is Top of Empire State building and then tour Statue of Liberty.  I have to say it's been fun showing my wife around.

----------


## Stumpy

NY trip going well.  Wife having a great time sight seeing



Of course I am REALLY enjoying it.  Feels good to be back in a "Real" bar.  I am thankful however they do not have one like they do here in Thailand because the temptation to hang in the place would be brutal.



Ahhh.  Sixpoint Resin beer.  11.2% and super delish.  This is from a Local Micro brewery.

----------


## Stumpy

Grand Central Station.  We stopped off at the  popular Oyster Bar.







Walked about 3.5 miles to WTC and ground zero.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread and wonderful pictures.

----------


## Stumpy

> Great thread and wonderful pictures.


Thanks LT.  More to come. I have a bunch. I am posting from my phone as we go.  

So Hurricane Florence is coming this way.  It will hit eastern seaboard a bit south of us.  It will arrive the day we are leaving. Should make things interesting.

----------


## naptownmike

Cool pictures. Have a great trip.

----------


## Stumpy

> Cool pictures. Have a great trip.


Hey Thanks. Just cruising around.  I am not a "Tourist" guy so this has been....well...Challenging a bit.  Everywhere I have traveled in the world I wing it..With my wife that just doesn't work.  She needs a plan and wants to hit all the "Top" places to see. I prefer off the beaten path.  It's like my pictures taking. I do not take selfies and take odd pictures. I try and post real life stuff.



Example...Was walking back to hotel.  NYPD rolls up in a van and car with sirens wailing and hopped out in a hurry.  Typical big city life. It's not all about the tourist spots. LOL...

----------


## tomcat

> Everywhere I have traveled in the world I wing it


I'm the same...I'd much rather sit in a sidewalk cafe and people-watch than visit a monument...

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm the same...I'd much rather sit in a sidewalk cafe and people-watch than visit a monument...


Exactly....I am the same way.  I enjoy just being part of the daily life.  Seeing a monument is boring most of the time.

----------


## happynz

Good stuff, JPPR2.

----------


## Stumpy

Few pics from Time Square









All those screens are HD and looked damn good.  I'd love to have one that would fill a wall in my house.



There were no shortages of emergency services be out and about.  Sirens are always screaming.



With all the beauty and history comes an ugly side.  they put out garbage on sidewalks for pick up and some smells horrific.  NY has no land for garbage so they put it all on barges and tow it out to the ocean and dump it all.  



Oh yeah. should be a fun ride outta here. Our flight leaves the day this bad boy arrives to pummel the east coast.  While at this time it is not on a direct path to NY, it's only a bit south of it and it should do a lot of flooding.

----------


## Stumpy

Took walk to Central Park.



Name says it all



John Lennon's pad 





Bit more on Lennon







Some random pics around Central Park.



Nice NY walk.

----------


## Loy Toy

I couldn't help but to notice, particularly over the last page, that the vast majority of people in your pictures are Caucasian. 

Hardly a black person in sight. 

Is New York a predominately white person city?

----------


## naptownmike

It depends what area^ but seem to recall it's well mixed with all types. Most of the dicey areas have been gentrified.

----------


## Loy Toy

> It depends what area^


I spent some time in Denver and noted apart from some Hispanic looking people the main city was full of white people. 

I was also told there was an area with predominately black people which was considered a no-go zone for Caucasians.

I still find this situation quite alarming.

----------


## bsnub

> NY has no land for garbage so they put it all on barges and tow it out to the ocean and dump it all.


Great pics but on this point you are incorrect. They stopped doing this over twenty years ago.

https://www.nytimes.com/1992/06/29/n...ts-sludge.html




> that the vast majority of people in your pictures are Caucasian.


I think it has to do with the fact that he is in a lot of touristy locations. NYC is one of the most diverse cities in the world.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I think it has to do with the fact that he is in a lot of touristy locations. NYC is one of the most diverse cities in the world.


I also suspected that as being a possible reason mate.

Just a little concerned that some ethnic groups still seem to be stuck away in out of sight areas.

----------


## tomcat

> Just a little concerned that some ethnic groups still seem to be stuck away in out of sight areas.


...a rather parochial view: had JPR been touring Harlem, the Bronx or Queens, he would have seen much more of the incredible mix of folks that make up the city...mid-town Manhattan (as bsnub suggests) may not be totally representative of the city's diversity...

----------


## bsnub

> Just a little concerned that some ethnic groups still seem to be stuck away in out of sight areas.


Naw they are all over. All you have to do is ride the subway and you see the melting pot that is NYC.

----------


## Cujo

> With all the beauty and history comes an ugly side. they put out garbage on sidewalks for pick up and some smells horrific. NY has no land for garbage so they put it all on barges and tow it out to the ocean and dump it all.


Surely not still in this day and age.

----------


## bsnub

> Surely not still in this day and age.


https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...ml#post3824074

----------


## tunk

Great pics. You are sure doing your vacation up right.

----------


## Luigi

Top stuff J. Cheers.

----------


## Stumpy

> ...a rather parochial view: had JPR been touring Harlem, the Bronx or Queens, he would have seen much more of the incredible mix of folks that make up the city...mid-town Manhattan (as bsnub suggests) may not be totally representative of the city's diversity...


That is spot on.  Being midtown is loaded with tourists coupled with the areas we walked around were the business folks which seemed predominantly white.  To note most non white folks were running various food stands and were manning the Starbucks at every corner along with the endless gift stores.

----------


## Luigi

So it's the tourists that are racist by being predominately white.

No black tourists? At least 30% of them should be painted brown to show how unracist they are.

----------


## hick

NYC   A simple stroll often has one overhearing 12 different languages.

----------


## tomcat

> A simple stroll often has one overhearing 12 different languages


...definitely: Bronxese, Queenspeak, Harlembabble, Statenidiom...the list is endless...

----------


## SKkin

I need to update my maps...apparently NYC has migrated to the USPACNW.

 ::chitown:: 






> the main city was full of white people.


Rumors to the contrary, we are still a majority white country.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Naw they are all over. All you have to do is ride the subway and you see the melting pot that is NYC.


We took numerous Subways. R train and Rail 5.  They are quite ethnically diverse. Some odd ducks on the Metro. Saw quite a few drunks and interesting characters mixed with suits and your blue collar types.  The Metro is packed during commuter hours. 

Honestly it appears that most retail is all non caucasian. Macy's, DSW, Sephora, Levi store, Banana Republic. etc. All hotels same way and that's primarily due to hourly wage I would suspect.

----------


## tomcat

> that's primarily due to hourly wage I would suspect


...the lower the wage, the more color you'll see...

----------


## Loy Toy

> ...a rather parochial view


I suggest my view was based upon honest and clear observation.

No sinister overtone intended.

----------


## bsnub

> we are still a majority white country.


Not for long

----------


## tomcat

...^*tremble*...hace frio aqui, no?...

----------


## Stumpy

> Top stuff J. Cheers.


Thanks LuLu.

Packing up and heading back to quiet Wine country of Napa California today.  A full day ahead of hurricane Florence. I walked this morning and felt the warm winds. It's a coming...

----------


## Stumpy

> ...the lower the wage, the more color you'll see...


Absolutley. Been that way for...well...ever.

----------


## Loy Toy

> the lower the wage, the more color you'll see...


Do you class Hispanic's particularly Mexicans as being coloured?

Based upon my experience and out shopping in supermarkets and malls across the US Central States, African Americans were rarely seen working on check-outs and customer service duties. Mostly Hispanics and Caucasian Americans working in most retail outlets.

I sincerely do not want to create any racially induced debate on this great thread but based upon every picture posted I think I saw 1 African American person.

I am sincerely interested! Sorry if I have offended anybody!  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> hace frio aqui, no?


 :Smile: 

Is that the 'wayne's world' version?

----------


## SKkin

Since some of the minorities are squeakier wheels they may seem more numerous than they actually are.  

The squeakiest wheel only represents about 2.5 % of our population. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> NYC   A simple stroll often has one overhearing 12 different languages.


I heard so many different languages.  I think there is a perception all caucasians are Americans and speak English. Not the case at all.

I found NYC to be just like SF.  Similar tourist attractions, same diverse cultures present, lots of tourist scams and Starbucks on every corner :Smile:    Of I had been to NYC before on business numerous times and years ago did the New Years Eve party in Time Square.  

This trip however I was in full on Tourist mode to show my wife around.  I found it interesting and sometimes frustrating. Over all though fun trip but quite expensive. 

I do recommend staying at the Hyatt NY midtown South.  Rooms are small but clean and effective.  Everything is within walking distance and there are some Awesome bars/pubs within 50 yards.  The staff was great.  Request 20th floor or higher and request rooms with O2 or 03 ( 2403).  This faces the Empire state building.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sorry if I have offended anybody!


You didn't offend anyone.  Surely not me.

----------


## Stumpy

Few departing pics



Empire State building with 50% above in Fog.



Looking down 25 floors in fire escape area. Dropping my phone would have been a hell of a video.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## katie23

> Not for long


I agree - read somewhere that during start of school Year of 2014, the majority of school kids are the minorities - blacks, Hispanics, Asians, Pacific Islanders, Native Americans. Much more percentage of school & university age people identify as mixed race or biracial. More people will be bi- or trilingual. (Good for them, IMO). The USA general pop'n will be more brown in the coming years - like it or not...

Was a tourist in the DC area & surrounds a few years ago. Saw lots of blacks, Hispanics and Asians - but then, that's DC. 

Thanks for the pics & stories, JP!

----------


## Stumpy

Currently in Uber Ride.  Man the entire cut throat pushy drivers are at war.  We walk out hotel and one guy walks at us to grab luggage from wife. I ran out and said NOT RIDING WITH YOU!. They prey on people at hotels like vultures.  

Took the Hudson River tunnel out.  As soon as you exit NYC the world changes. Ghetto looking neighborhoods, roads bad. houses tore up. Typical Stuff in the US in most big name places.

I have to say I miss Thailand for daily living. US fun to place to visit.

----------


## Stumpy

Chilling at JFK with a Double Latte.

Wife going over trip costs.  I just laughed. Thank God the airfare was free.  I used up some of the 500k frequent flyer miles I have.   :Smile: 

Some numbers for folks interested

Hyatt for 5 day. $1340
Air fare 0. 
Dining. ~ $650
Cabs/ Trains/ Uber $175
Tour deals $125
Shopping to take avoid tax on clothing  $400
My bar tab ~ $100 or so
Incidentals. ~$75

Rough Total $2865 or 91,800 baht.

Now back to Napa to relax for a week then off to San Fran then San Jose to hang with friends and more family

Then the Drive to Seattle Washington for my friends wedding.

----------


## SKkin

> The USA general pop'n will be more brown in the coming years - like it or not...


katie, hope I live long enough to see that come to pass. Because I want to see what happens when the minority card is no longer a legitimate play. What will the squeaky wheels do then?

 ::chitown::

----------


## SKkin

> Now back to Napa to relax for a week then off to San Fran then San Jose to hang with friends and more family
> 
> Then the Drive to Seattle Washington for my friends wedding.


More pics then from PNW JP? I didn't lose anything in NYC.  :Wink: 

edit: some pics like this maybe? 



or maybe you're just sticking to city life...^Mt. Hood I think.

----------


## hick

Keep it comin


damn  i got ripped somewhere (I don't log hotel or brand names) in Times Square last Fall.

think i was paying around 450 a night(!)
twas niiiice tho   :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Because I want to see what happens when the minority card is no longer a legitimate play. What will the squeaky wheels do then?


Nice to see how you really feel.

----------


## tomcat

> What will the squeaky wheels do then?


..change of squeaky cast: whining whites next up!...

----------


## Stumpy

> or maybe you're just sticking to city life...^Mt. Hood I think.


Next leg of journey is drive from Napa Ca to Seattle Washington with a Stop off at Mt Lassen Area then up to Portland then Seattle.  Will take pics and plan on some random drone flights.  

Glad to be out of the City.

----------


## katie23

@Skkin - this is the article

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...=.084927b5fd8d

Well, it will be interesting to see how the political parties adapt to the change in demographics, but that's another story. 

-------

While in the US, I took a train ride from DC to the mountainous part of Maryland, where another friend lives. Very beautiful countryside. Friend took me for a drive, and I felt like singing Take Me Home, Country Road at the top of my lungs.  :Smile: 

As a tourist, I was surprised at how large the Wal-Marts and other ordinary shopping centers were. There were also those golf buggy-like shopping carts that were used mainly by (ahem) overweight people. I also had a taste of American suburbia - the ones normally seen in TV shows & movies. It was interesting...  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> I also had a taste of American suburbia


...next trip: try a trailer park for a real eye opener...

----------


## Stumpy

> ...next trip: try a trailer park for a real eye opener...


 :smiley laughing: 

White trailer trash is an awesome spectacle and the further you go into the middle US the crazier they get.  It's an entire different society and one well worth a visit.

----------


## Luigi

Watch Kalifornia with Brad Pitt, if you haven't already, K-Pop.


Also featuring a great song by a relatively small Irish group called Therapy?

----------


## Luigi

And maybe Deliverance, to see where some TD members have come from.

----------


## bsnub

> It's an entire different society and one well worth a visit.


A good place to observe this species is to head to a local Walmart. 

People Of Walmart - Funny Pictures of People Shopping at Walmart : People Of Walmart

----------


## tomcat

...I used to laugh at those Walmart folks...I understood the cultural threat when I realized they all voted for tRump as revenge...

----------


## SKkin

> And maybe Deliverance, to see where some TD members have come from.


We got guns and shit...  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> We got guns and shit...


...true...but mostly shit...

----------


## bsnub

> I understood the cultural threat when I realized they all voted for tRump as revenge...


Indeed. Those are the deplorables.

----------


## Luigi

^^^ Think that kid is Charley Boorman of The Long Way Round fame. His dad was the director I think.

Useless Lulu Trivia #1 million

----------


## HuangLao

> ...next trip: try a trailer park for a real eye opener...


Indeed.
Reality sets in.

----------


## Stumpy

I will be driving through Redding California.  It has some top notch trailer trash parks loaded with meth heads that hang out in the Indian Casinos.  I use to fly fish on the Trinity river for Steelhead and German Brown trout.  I stopped because the Backwood redneck deliverance types I'd see living under tarps.  

Lake Shasta sure is beautiful though.

Some talk of the backwardness of Thais living out in the rice country.  If you want to see some really wild stuff do a trip to "Dem hills in Tennessee" or the Bayou in "Weeziana" That's some trippy folk right there.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

Did some Drone fly overs today of the Yountville Napa Valley Area. Flew up to about 575ft.

----------


## hick

More pix/vids


purty plz w/ durian on top

----------


## nidhogg

> ^^^ Think that kid is Charley Boorman of The Long Way Round fame. His dad was the director I think.
> 
> Useless Lulu Trivia #1 million


Half right I think Luigi.  John Boorman was the Director, but the banjo kid was Billy Redden

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Redden

----------


## nidhogg

> ^^^ Think that kid is Charley Boorman of The Long Way Round fame. His dad was the director I think.
> 
> Useless Lulu Trivia #1 million


Just went and looked (at the risk of incurring tomcats wrath) - and apparently Boormans boy was in the movie, playing the role of "Charlie Gentry" (John Voights son).

----------


## SKkin

We all know who the squealer was...pretty much all you need to know about Deliverance right here:

----------


## tomcat

> Just went and looked (at the risk of incurring tomcats wrath)


...nonsense...a little gay porn is educational...

----------


## nidhogg

> ...nonsense...a little gay porn is educational...


Sounds a bit sizeist to me....

----------


## tomcat

...ah...so you did look... https://brotherhoodofpenislovers.tumblr.com/archive ...

----------


## Luigi

> Half right I think Luigi.


That's half more than usual.  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

> ...ah...so you did look... https://brotherhoodofpenislovers.tumblr.com/archive ...



Ah, well no. That's why I said "sound a bit".  If I had looked, I would have know if it was or was not.

Do keep up.

----------


## Stumpy

Took a ride into downtown today early this morning to hit some balls at the Napa Golf course with my Dad.  







Weather was perfect and hot air balloons were coming down from Calistoga. In last pic I was sizing up that 450yd drive to hit that balloon with my Wood...HAHA

----------


## katie23

Very nice, JP. Thanks for the pix. Reminds me of one of Keanu Reeves' films (forgot the name), was filmed in Napa valley ...

----------


## tomcat

...^_A Walk in the Clouds_?...

----------


## Stumpy

Man I have been eating and drinking waaaay too much.  I hooked up with 4 of my buddies over the last few days or so and they are all looking "Portly".  1 has poured on the weight.  Everywhere we met for lunch was way to much food per serving.  I always use the fist portion size rule.  Most plates of food could easily feed 2+ people and most were huge calorie buster foods.  

I know this has been discussed numerous times but people generally speaking seem all over weight. I guess it is what it is but man I sure miss my small portions and better food in Thailand. 

I still have 3 weeks to go on this trip including a wedding where I am the best man.  Avoiding food and booze is going to be tough.

----------


## bsnub

^ A quit being a wussy JP cut loose and have a little fun you are on vacation. Debauchery is to be expected.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ A quit being a wussy JP cut loose and have a little fun you are on vacation. Debauchery is to be expected.


Oh trust me I am.  I wrote that post when I was finally Sober.. :smiley laughing: 

Today is NFL Sunday and I am heading to a buddies house where there will be more booze and food....

I wish we had BevMo's in Thailand....

----------


## bsnub

^ Way to re-engage Maverick!

----------


## Norton

> I wish we had BevMo's in Thailand....


Me too. Great wine selection at great prices. Need a Trader Joes in Thailand as well. I would definately put on a few pounds.

----------


## hick

I'll just have a salad...


friends:

Huh!!?

 :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

> ^^^ Think that kid is Charley Boorman of The Long Way Round fame. His dad was the director I think.
> 
> Useless Lulu Trivia #1 million


Correctamundo :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Me too. Great wine selection at great prices. Need a Trader Joes in Thailand as well. I would definately put on a few pounds.


Yeah Trader Joe's would be cool.  Problem would be the price of all they would import to stock. That said I do not miss much in regards to American snack foods.  I am enjoying some good Tortilla chips and a few cheeses.

----------


## Stumpy

Anybody wanna race?



Cart loaded and ready to tear up some grass.  



My lonnng putt.  I dropped it.  My putting game respectful.  The rest of my game sucks. :smiley laughing: 



After that silly game of golf Missus and I took off to have lunch at our Fav Vietnamese Noodle house.  $11.25 a bowl....

----------


## happynz

^ Gawd, that bowl of noodles and sides looks fantastic. #getinmybelly

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ Gawd, that bowl of noodles and sides looks fantastic. #getinmybelly


It is really good soup.

----------


## Stumpy

Did me some shopping today.....

----------


## Stumpy

Had lunch with a long time friend.  He said I am to young to retire and need to work.  I laughed.  He then tossed a job proposal at me.  I laughed again.  While the proposal was interesting it would require a move back to Calif and I really am not interested in living back here at all.  While sure Thailand has some challenges they pale in comparison as to what it takes to live here. All the colleague friends I have caught up with on this visit work 50 to 60 hrs a week and then work at home a bit. They all cram life into weekends.

----------


## tomcat

> All the colleague friends I have caught up with on this visit work 50 to 60 hrs a week and then work at home a bit.


...looking at those liquor prices, I'm not surprised folks have to man the oars so diligently...

----------


## happynz

No wonder that selection is in a locked case. I'd probably be looking at the bottles on the bottom shelf.

----------


## Stumpy

Yeah those are some top shelf Bourbons and Whiskeys. Whistlepig is some really good stuff. I have the 12 and 15 year.

----------


## Neverna

So much choice.

----------


## tomcat

> So much choice


...so little time...a common refrain...

----------


## tunk

I don't know much about alcohol, but that looks like quality stuff. I'm kind of curious JP [you don't mind if call you JP do you?] Growing up in rural Ohio we used to see stories on the evening news about wild and crazy hippies in California. They were a long haired people that smoked weeds. Not sure of the spelling but I think it was called marijuana? My question is do you still have hippies in California and are they still smoking that "evil weed"? Quality stuff or that garbage that comes over the border from Mexico?

----------


## SKkin

> Growing up in rural Ohio


Did you ever try smoking corn silk?  :Biggrin:

----------


## hick

Or widdlin' a frog gig after hittin' the still?

----------


## Stumpy

> I don't know much about alcohol, but that looks like quality stuff. I'm kind of curious JP [you don't mind if call you JP do you?] Growing up in rural Ohio we used to see stories on the evening news about wild and crazy hippies in California. They were a long haired people that smoked weeds. Not sure of the spelling but I think it was called marijuana? My question is do you still have hippies in California and are they still smoking that "evil weed"? Quality stuff or that garbage that comes over the border from Mexico?


Hello Tunk,
JP is fine.  No worries.

As to your question... Yes Hippies still exist in the Santa Cruz mountain areas. It's a lifestyle choice. Many still sport long hair etc.  UCSC  has always been considered a Hippie College. As for dope, people grow their own and its gooooood stuff.  Nowadays most have Marijuana Cards and go to dispensaries to pick the strain they want.  I smoked dope when I was younger and we always got it from friends that grew it.  While it used to be taboo to talk about it, now it's just normal day to day life for most and now people "Vap" with E cigs.

----------


## Stumpy

> So much choice.


Oh Yeah.  I can browse for an hour in the Bourbon/Whiskey section reading reviews. While many typically mix, I prefer neat to enjoy the complex smell and taste. I wouldn't buy a $100 or more bottle and add a mixer.  You save that for the $30 to $40 bottle. Choices indeed   :Smile:

----------


## tunk

Thanks JP. Sounds interesting, I think I might like it there. I don't know about that "vap" thing. Sounds about as gay as Tomcats food thread.

----------


## tomcat

> I don't know about that "vap" thing. Sounds about as gay as Tomcats food thread


...I understand your confusion: gays frequently use the term "fap" when discussing food...

----------


## SKkin

I think that was supposed to be vape...not vap.

Speaking of which...is there cannabis vape available yet?

edit: well I'll be...

https://marijuanavaporizer.com/

----------


## hick

Peeps been vapin weed for awhile skkin   :Wink:

----------


## hick

> Nowadays most have Marijuana Cards...


Who needs cards now that recreational is legal?

----------


## SKkin

^Some of us still have worry about that random pee in the cup thing...won't mention any names.






> Peeps been vapin weed for awhile skkin


Haven't quite kept up with the latest in 420 tech.

----------


## hick

Roger that   :Wink: 

but...

can you widdle?

----------


## tomcat

> can you widdle?


...prostate willing...

----------


## Stumpy

Thought I'd send a little "Luv" for tomcat. Prime Time TV and man some of those folks are waaaaay out there. 



This is the Oakland Pride parade....









The shit these these 2 spewed was hilarious....

Anybody ya know in the pics Tommy?  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

> Prime Time TV and man some of those folks are waaaaay out there.


"...waaaaay out there"? Really? Going by the images the participants look fairly mainstream for the Bay Area (even the guy with the _Lucha Libre_ mask).

----------


## Stumpy

> "...waaaaay out there"? Really? Going by the images the participants look fairly mainstream for the Bay Area (even the guy with the _Lucha Libre_ mask).


Ohhhh You should have heard them talking.  My Dad and I had some good laughs.

----------


## tomcat

> You should have heard them talking


...each minority develops its own lingo in case the man is listening...you know, white supremacists, US Nazis, Christian evangelists, Mormons, elderly white folks, etc...

----------


## SKkin

> 


FUBWCGM aka BLFIP

----------


## tomcat

...those lesbians stimulated your damn thing, I guess...

----------


## Stumpy

Lingo?  What's with all the flaming hand waving and lisps? I never understood that. It was funny to watch while we waited for the Sunday night NFL game to resume.

----------


## tomcat

> What's with all the flaming hand waving and lisps?


...what's with all the macho posturing and innuendo? Were you frightened by lesbians as a child?

----------


## Stumpy

> ...what's with all the macho posturing and innuendo? Were you frightened by lesbians as a child?


I am not frightened of anything quite frankly Tomcat.  But the flaming stuff is just flat odd.  LOL.

----------


## Stumpy

Back to the Thread..........



Was out in the Vineyards this morning. Cabernet Sauvignon grapes



Did another Golf morning.  Couple of Swans watched 



Beautiful morning for a long putt



9th hole view

----------


## cyrille

> ...what's with all the macho posturing and *innuendo*?


Holy hypocrisy, Batman!

You devote about 80% of your posts to smutty innuendo!

----------


## Stumpy

A Friday night.....



Met up with a very cool gal at a booth selling the above Tequila.



Came back to place, dad and I poured a few then I Q'd Ribs and NY Steak. Wife and Mom enjoyed wine.

----------


## Stumpy

My wife and I headed north today towards Washington to attend my buddy's wedding.  We left Calistoga area and took 101 to Oregon and stayed on coastal hwy. Beautiful ride to about mid Oregon.  Wife really enjoyed it.  









Few Mavic Drone pics below









I didn't fly long. Just enough for a few stills.

----------


## bsnub

Oh man you should have flown that out over the water and got some shots/vid of coming back in. Anyway nice pics. Love the Oregon coast. Sure hope you stop off at Cannon beach.

----------


## hick

*




 Originally Posted by JPPR2


Beautiful ride to about mid Oregon.


*


*Coos bay?*


*




 Originally Posted by JPPR2


I didn't fly long.


*

*Too windy or just needed to get back on the road?

Great shots!*

----------


## Stumpy

> Oh man you should have flown that out over the water and got some shots/vid of coming back in





> Too windy or just needed to get back on the road?


Answering  both above, for whatever reason I got this NFZ ( No Fly Zone)  pop up warning which I ignored but there was a Sheriff parked in the turn out so I was not certain the drone laws.  That is the first time ever I had that NFZ pop up happened.  My plan was to fly in and around the area.

----------


## Stumpy

Drove like a madman today from Coos Bay Oregon to Washington State.  

Few pics



Of course can't pass up a bit of Gambling.  Wife won $28 on slots.  I pulled in $315 playing 3 card poker.



Tunnel on Hwy 38 in Oregon heading out to Washington. This was a beautiful drive.









Pics from the Bridge of the Gods in Oregon.  I met with some bridge inspectors flying a Mavic Pro drone to do inspections.

----------


## Stumpy

Well trip winding down here. Fly back home in a few days.We covered 5 or 6 states including a Blitz drive back from Washington St to Napa in one day ( 857 miles in 12 hrs) Sunday.  

The Wedding was good and went well.  I got the bartender gal drunk. That was Awesome and hilarious.

Few Wedding pics



Reception Area



Wedding Walk way



Ring Bearer after wedding was out.  Good kid



Mt Hood heading back



Mt Shasta

----------


## Stumpy

The wedding rehearsal dinner place was funny.  I was in the car with Groom and Bride and did not know name until we arrived and I got out said WTF....and laughed.  



I immediately went in to the bar and asked for a glass of boxed Monte Clair. The bartender almost threw me out... :smiley laughing:  So I settled for a Sip of some Gooood Anejo Tequila from Casa Noble.

----------


## hick

I was hoping you'd post soon with an update.  Sounds great.  What'd your wife think of that (us) medium-sized drive?   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I was hoping you'd post soon with an update.  Sounds great.  What'd your wife think of that (us) medium-sized drive?


Wife was cool with ride.  Enjoyed the scenery.  I took a bit longer route to have it remain scenic and we stopped along the trek for her selfie pics.

I look forward to returning home.

----------


## Stumpy

Kind of a general view on the trip. 

The Pacific Northwest is stunningly beautiful country and we really enjoyed our trip. We covered some really rural mountain roads in All states and my wife saw the houses with loads of rusted cars, tipped over boats, blue tarps covering garbage, broken tractors and said "funny how many Thai people think that the US is super clean and everybody has perfect houses". I just laughed and we both agree that all countries have shitholes and supreme clean places. All boils down to where one lives. Its all in what you want to focus on to support a debate. 

That said above, sadly there are a lot of arrogant, entitled, pushy, mean people that make it ugly here.  So many people we met or listened too complained about everything. Few people ever really smile and seem pretty unhappy. I suspect that people are under tremendous duress to sustain all the living costs it takes to live here. This trip cost a small fortune but I enjoyed the visit and the harsh reminder of why I left.  Just yesterday I got an email from a long time colleagues wife and she said Robert passed Saturday at 59. Heart attack. This guy was like most around here and worked too much, stressed a lot, never took vacations. Sad really. We used to talk about what we would do in retirement. He never made it. 

Anyway all checked in for our flight. We bought up what we wanted to bring back and I have some more toys to mess around with when I get home.

----------


## AntRobertson

Well this has been an awesome thread and some superb pics! Glad you enjoyed it all, often the best part of something like this is going home though I find (though not in a negative sense).

 :tumbs:

----------


## Stumpy

> Well this has been an awesome thread and some superb pics! Glad you enjoyed it all, often the best part of something like this is going home though I find (though not in a negative sense).


Thanks Ant.  It was a great trip.  We had a load of fun and did a ton of travel and activities.  I enjoy visiting but my perspective on things here are different because I retired early and do what I want.  It makes it all very relaxing.  I really liked golfing with my Pop being I had never golfed before.  I am hack but enjoyed some good laughs.  

 cheers

----------


## Stumpy

Love these big ol Redwoods.

I am digging through more photos

----------


## Luigi

A finely named establishment, if ever there was one.


Good thread J, cheers.

----------


## AntRobertson

> A finely named establishment, if ever there was one.


Agreed...
























...for a den of ill-repute.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luigi



----------


## Stumpy

Few finals pics on way to San Francisco Airport



Luggage loaded to max weight. Loads of shit in those things. Amazing what we bring back with no issues.  I brought a Cordless 56V Weedwhacker, 7 bottles of Whiskey, Bourbon and Tequila, Cordless leaf blower, Trek bike parts, Yamaha R3 parts, Go Pro stuff etc etc.  Wife bought make up for her and her friends and of course clothes, good bed linens and a few Coach purses.  



Crossed over the Richmond Bridge.



Then through the tunnel.

After 3 flights (SFO to Taipei to BKK to CM) I am finally back home.

Feels GREAT to be back.  Wife and I had dinner for $2....

----------


## tomcat

> I am finally back home


...and Customs didn't raise an eyebrow at all that luggage?...

----------


## mudcat

That was the Bay Bridge from Oakland to San Francisco.  The first photo was of the new eastern span that cost ?$6-8 billion and almost twenty years to replace the earlier span that failed in the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake.  The tunnel is underneath Fleet Admiral Nimitz's house on Yerba Buena Island.  The lower deck used to carry street cars up until the 1950's.

----------


## aging one

You sure that is not the Oakland Bay Bridge. Sure does not look like the Richmond, nor does the Richmond have a tunnel.   Jet lag you did not know you had... :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> After 3 flights (SFO to Taipei to BKK to CM) I am finally back home


Do that about every year except I have to shuttle from Swampy to Don Muang then to Roiet. A killer trek. 

Normally I prefer the Oakland Bay bridge though.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> .and Customs didn't raise an eyebrow at all that luggage?...


Nope, Walked right through not even a look or question even with all my Lithium Ion Batteries and Drone and booze and........




> That was the Bay Bridge from Oakland to San Francisco





> You sure that is not the Oakland Bay Bridge





> Normally I prefer the Oakland Bay bridge though


Too many bridges....LOL  It was a bridge...LOL... We came out of Napa to Vallejo and the road signs said " Richmond Bridge" Crosses over to 101 south to SFO.

----------


## Stumpy

I stand corrected. That's the new Bay Bridge.

----------


## SKkin

> Amazing what we bring back with no issues.




Ok...  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...noted^...looks like a piece of Jamal Khashoggi...

----------


## Stumpy

OK Back home now and the yard was a friggen jungle... Was up at 6am today trying to get it back to what it looked like when I left.

Dogs went nuts seeing me again. Took me an hour to get them to settle down.  I think they thought I left them to die with my FIL.... :smiley laughing: 



My Lab seemed pretty comfy now that I am back as she pulled up her spot and watched me mow.



Went to local market to my Fav lady and picked up some produce. Top produce and all for ~ $3 including a nice avocado.

Good to be home.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread JP!

Thoroughly enjoyed it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Great thread JP!
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed it.



Anytime LT. Enjoy sharing. I have a Few Drone Vids I will post up.

----------


## bsnub

This thread was a smoke and mirrors illusion. It was never about the pacific northwest or its nature. JP you have become predictable. You whinged about the same things last time you went home.

----------


## bsnub

> ok...


hahhahaaaa

----------

